# How long did you work at the bench this week?



## Maglar (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello all, right to the fun challenge we go!

While I was sitting around I was thinking hey, I wonder how much time is spent at the workbench.. so!

The Challenge: Starting any day you like, bring a stop watch to the bench and start it when you start working. When you are done with your "session" record the time and clear the watch. When a week has passed add up all your times and post it here!

I will be doing this, and I hope others join so we can have a laugh at how dedicated we really are! (I understand most of you have jobs, wives, and other daily stuff to attend but that doesnt mean you cant get some time recorded!)


Cheers, Corey


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll join you on this mate, starting tomorrow. I think since Saturday I have managed about 2-3 hours, which is some kind of record for me, especially good as I work on a Sunday!


----------



## Maglar (Jul 6, 2009)

Good to have you in, im starting tomorrow as well.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

Is starting tomorrow meaning Tuesday? I guess it is, so put me down for about 36 hours by Saturday!


----------



## Maglar (Jul 6, 2009)

You can start whenever you like Terry! I can feel you taking the lead on this one, haha.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm on board!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

Nah! It's cheating a bit really, as I've got a few things going, apart from stuff posted here. I did about 20 hours or so over the weekend, and considering I couldn't wake up on Sunday, I don't know how I managed it!!


----------



## Maglar (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, its not really a contest on whos the biggest addict, more of a "Wow, did I really spend that much time here?". All fun!


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

Does it count if you have to build your work bench first as Im just starting out and all I have a pile of bits and a piece of ply.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 7, 2009)

My work bench is also my desk so with my study load I think if I added up all my time spent there I may scare the crap outta myself


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll start when I get back from my vacation.


----------



## Maglar (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha track, sure it counts! I started out on the kitchen table with newspaper, then I bought a sturdy fold out table in a rectangle shape, so much room for everything I need.


----------



## otftch (Jul 9, 2009)

Probably about six hours. It took over two to add the propellers and paint them for the 1/350 Lexington.
Ed


----------

